

Magic Leap shows off augmented reality shooter that looks too good to be true - Impossible
http://www.polygon.com/2015/3/19/8260407/magic-leap-ar-shooter-google

======
blkhp19
How could it possible know about all of that room geometry. Also, how is this
better than playing a game using VR without AR? Why would I want to play in my
office or home when the game could make its own level...

------
sytelus
A complete lack of clear disclosure that this is _not_ a concept video makes
me believe that this must be just concept video. If that's the case it's too
bad. When startups starts shipping concept videos instead of a product, their
days are usually numbered.

------
colinramsay
They've been in stealth mode all this time and all they can come up with is a
completely generic, implausible VR scenario. Yet another example of the way VR
is pure hype.

------
powatom
AR so real that your augmented gun will actually recoil!

